# GW2 WvW- Performance



## Xaroorn (1. Juni 2013)

Hallo Freunde, ich denke dieses Thema wurde schon oft angesprochen, ich muss es dennoch noch ein weiteres Mal tun.
Und zwar geht es speziell um die Performance im WvW während großer Zerg fights.

Wenn wirklich 3 Blobs aufeinander treffen und ich Fraps laufen habe, habe ich ca 9-14 Fps. Was mich verwundert ist, das einige Gildenfreunde durchaus bessere FPS haben obwohl ihr System meiner Meinung nach schlechter ist als meins.
Ich habe nun auch viel ausprobiert: habe die Zugriffsrechte geändert, die nVidea Systemsteuerung überarbeitet etc. dennoch habe ich oben genannte fps.

Mein System sieht wie folgt aus:
CPU: i5 3570k @4,2 Ghz
GPU: GTX 670 @1000Mhz GPU Boost 2GB-VRam
Auflösung: 1920x1200
RAM: 16GB
SSD und HDD sprich fraps nimmt auf die HDD auf und das Spiel läuft auf der SSD. Also nicht die gleiche physische Festplatte, was auch Leistung einbüßen könnte.

Ein Referenz System, bei dem wohl minimum 25 fps sind hat:
CPU: i5 3470 @3,4 Ghz
GPU: HD 7950 @900Mhz 3GB-VRam
Auflösung: 1920x1080
RAM: 8GB
und eine "normale" HDD.

Nun frage ich mich, was den gewaltigen unterschied ausmacht. Zusätzlich kommt noch hinzu, dass ich alles auf Mittel laufen habe und zweites System alles auf High.

Wisst ihr vielleicht was noch zu verbessern wäre, bzw. wo die unterscheide herkommen. Ich halte nämlich eine GTX 670 in Games für besser als eine HD 7950. Es Wird zwar gesagt, das es Serverseitig ist, aber wenn andere bessere FPS haben dann muss es ja irgendwie an meinem System liegen.

Würde mich auf Vorschläge und Ratschläge zur Verbesserung freuen, vielen Dank.


----------



## Combi (1. Juni 2013)

gw2?!....und zergs?!..........wtf?!
was fürn spiel isn das?
also in gw2 hab ich durchgehend mit meiner gtx670 65-85 fps...alle grafikoptions auf max.
in wvw ebenso,is ja nix anderes als pve...
und mit blobs meinste bestimmt die mobs,oder?!

fraps und co verbrauchen einen guten teil der resourcen..da musste dann schon die fps in fraps runtersetzen oder die cpu weiter ocen.
da gw2 zum grössten teil von der cpu berechnet wird,hättest du auch mit ner titan graka,nich wirklich viel mehr power.
is mir aufgefallen als ich meine graka um 20% oced habe und trotzdem nur 70 fps hatte.
cpu auf 4,6ghz geprügelt und zack...65-85 fps...

war leider bei gw auch so..damals musste das noch mein q6600 mitmachen,junge der war so warm,das sogar der mora radi warm wurde


----------



## Frontline25 (1. Juni 2013)

es gibt immer optionen in den einstellungen von dennen du leistungssprünge bekommst (Soweit ich weis gibt es ein Häkchen für große figths, das die Kleidung nicht mehr so hoch aufgelöst wird, hört sich zwar nach nichts an ABER du must bedenken du musst alle rüstungen downloaden UND darstellen  Vielleicht hast du das Häckchen raus und er drin)  (Ich meine es war in GW 2 , jedenfalls musst du auch nachsehen, einmal supersample angeklickt flatsch 10 fps weg ^^)

PS:@combi Zergs sind Große spielerhorden und Blobs sind sind Zerge die aufeinandertrefffen (Planatside 2 ftw zerg mit 200 spielern )


----------



## Jeretxxo (1. Juni 2013)

Setz die WvW Spieler Qualität auf Niedrig und den rest auf Mittel, Vsync aus (oder Adaptives Vsync im Treiber), Supersample auf jedenfall aus, falls du es an hast.
Wenn's immernoch Laggt... tja, hilft nichts die Engine ist mies, da hilft maximal noch CPU übertakten denn die ist bei den großen Zergs der Flaschenhals.
Mich regt das auch immer wieder aufs neue auf.


----------



## Xaroorn (2. Juni 2013)

Combi schrieb:


> gw2?!....und zergs?!..........wtf?!
> was fürn spiel isn das?
> also in gw2 hab ich durchgehend mit meiner gtx670 65-85 fps...alle grafikoptions auf max.
> in wvw ebenso,is ja nix anderes als pve...
> und mit blobs meinste bestimmt die mobs,oder?!



Mit Blobs meine ich große Ansammlungen von Spielern oder auch Zergs - stammt aus Aion. einzelne sind schwach aber viele zusammen ergeben einem starken Trupp - wie auch immer. Das Problem ist auf keinen Fall PvE da habe ich 100-200Fps das problem ist einfach wenn die 3 Server zusammen treffen und ca 260 Spieler ihren AoE casten dann passiert oben genanntes.

Hm, das mit der Qualität habe ich alles eingestellt - mich wundert nur, dass ein anderes System so viel besser ist.


----------



## Jahai (4. Juni 2013)

Nimmt der andere PC denn auch mit fraps auf? Wenn nein ist genau das das Problem, denn mein Setup ist deinem sehr ähnlich, 3570k + gtx 670@1300, und ich komme damit im WvW bei Blobsammlungen auf 30-50 FPS ohne Fraps und auch weit weniger mit (SSD und separate hdd vorhanden).


----------



## Xaroorn (6. Juni 2013)

Ja er nimmt auch mit Fraps auf. Und viele andere in der Gilde haben auch ohne Fraps bessere fps als ich. Selbst wenn ich nicht mit Fraps aufnehme. Hat einer evtl. paar nvidea Einstellungen für GW2 zur Hand, die bei meinem System funktionieren könnten?


----------



## Jahai (6. Juni 2013)

Das ist dann in der Tat merkwürdig. Schonmal andere (auch ältere) Grafiktreiber probiert?


----------



## sp01 (8. Juni 2013)

Ja die Performance ist echt teil mies, bei mir laggt es teils ein wenig.
Einstellungen sind bei mir zwischen Mittel und Hoch, GW2 belegt bei mir ca. 2GB Ram. Insgesamt sind dann rund 3GB Ram Ausgelastet bei mir.

i5 2500k
GTX 570
4GB Ram
1600x1050

Wie hast du denn die 3D Einstellungen des NV Treiber eingestellt? Mein stehen auf "Anwendung entscheiden Lassen".


----------



## PAUI (3. September 2013)

ich habe auch extreme fps einbrüche bei großen Zergs ala 100 mann insgesamt, also 50 mann wir und 50 mann gegner.
da droppen die fps auf 17 - 20 runter.
bin mit dem Core I7 da schon auf 4,2 GHz.
es liegt aber auch nicht an der Auslastung.
die CPU läuft da so auf 40% und die HD 7970 auf 30%.
was kann man da noch machen?
ich schätze es liegt an der PHysik berechnung der Engine, bzw. die Engine kann nicht mehr verarbeiten.


----------



## N30S (3. September 2013)

Bei zb. 3 Zergs im Schlossraum (Ewige) sind maximal 15 FPS möglich sag ich jetzt mal, da die Eninge überlastet ist (angeblich wird dran gearbeitet).
Mir kann keiner erzählen das wer über 30 FPS hat im WvW wenn alles aufeinander trifft (Es sei denn 800x600 @ Low).

Viel schlimmer ist eh der Skillag wo man zuschauen kann wie man stirbt aber nix gegen machen kann, da keine skills funktionieren...


----------



## crusherd (3. September 2013)

Hi,

Mittlerweile kann man ja das serverseitige Culing anpassen. Beim bekämpfen von Champions im aktuellen Event geht mein Rechner auch in die Knie, wenn alles dargestellt werden soll. Nachdem ich die Anzahl der darzustellenden Charaktere und deren Detailgrad auf ein Minimum gesetzt und das Effekt LoD aktiviert habe, laufen solche Szenen jetzt mit 30-40fps statt mit 10-20. 
Einfach mal damit experimentieren. 

Gruß
crusherd


----------



## Jens92 (20. Februar 2014)

Hey,

Ich will den thread hier mal neu aufleben lassen. 
Da ich derzeit mit einem i3 spiele & das gefühl von 14 fps im massenzerg nur all zu gut kenne wollte ich fragen welche fps mich da mit einem haswell i5 k zu erwarten hätten?

Lohnt das aufrüsten? 30 fps hätte ich schob ganz gerne


----------



## BertB (20. Februar 2014)

zerg stammt aus star craft
nur so zur info 
sind ein synonym geworden, für große massenangriffe 
zerg sind in starcraft so ne insektenartige rasse, die immer gewaltige horden billiger truppen schickt, dann gibts mittlere menschen, und hightech mäßige protoss, mit teuren elite plasma future panzern
http://www.pcgames.de/screenshots/original/2012/10/zerg_rush.jpg
zerg rush

star craft ist nebenbei auch eins der übelsten cpu limit games, die es gibt, grade bei so einem zerg rush, nutzt nur zwei kerne, und die müssen stark sein (typisch real time strategy)

edit: zerg rush mal auf google eingeben, lustig

@ jens, 
besser als haswell i5 4670K mit oc wirst dus nicht bekommen
fragt sich, ob gw2 mehr als 2kerne nutzt, wegen i3,
welcher ist denn das, auch haswell?

http://www.tomshardware.de/guild-wars-2-performance-benchmark,testberichte-241090-7.html
i3 scheint schon ganz gut, immerhin besser als fx8150 (zweiter kasten, kern skalierung)
pro kern leistung scheint mal wieder mmorpg typisch besonders viel zu gelten (daher schmiert die amd flotte so ab)
hier gehts um sandy bridge
wenn dein i3 haswell ist, würd ichs glaub lassen, obwohl du dann na klar relativ günstig auf haswell i5 umsteigen könntest, zb i5 4570
für oc mit i5 4670k brauchts aber ein z87 board

i5 4670k + z87 board = ~300€

http://www.depechemode.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/abrokenframe.jpg
deine avatar katze beim arbeiten


----------



## Jens92 (20. Februar 2014)

@BertB

ist nen i3 2120, also schon etwas älter. laut alten pcgh test & anderen Magazinen sollen 4 Kerne die Optimale Anzahl für GW2 sein. 

Was größeres würd ich eh nicht gerne haben wollen. Wegen meines Gehäuses habe ich an folgende Komponenten gedacht:
Intel Core i5-4670K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I54670K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock Z87E-ITX (90-MXGPG0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

da würd dann auch nen Macho draufpassen.

Leider finde ich keine aktuellen GW2 Benchmarks die sich wirklich ausschließlich aufs WvW beziehen. Weil im PvE da ist der i3 halt ausreichend, nur bin ich leider eher der WvW-Spieler:/

Depeche Mode is top


----------



## BertB (20. Februar 2014)

denk auch, dass haswell i5 mit oc besser ist als i3, ich wag halt nicht zu spekulieren, obs dann wirklich 30fps hält, gibt leute, die behaupten: geht nicht (siehe post 11) und könnte stimmen

gscheite multiplayer benches gibts leider nie, weil die nicht aussagekräftig reproduzierbar sind, und wenn, mit vorsicht zu genießen

was hast denn fürn gehäuse? bit fenix prodigy?
miniITX find ich unheimlich spannend, mini pc wollt ich auch schon lange mal bauen  
für meine schwester hab ich mal was mit mATX gebaut in dem kasten hier: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Silverstone - HTPC » Silverstone SST-SG01B-F USB 3.0 Sugo F-Version - black
mit phenom ii x4 und hd6870

das kopftuch und "...must gather wheat..." haben mich sofort an a broken frame denken lassen


----------



## Jens92 (22. Februar 2014)

Gut denke es geht so 50:50 einher. Der schwache i3 & das die engine von gw2 mit so vielen spielern überfordert ist.

Genau, das bitfenix ist nicht wirklich klein sieht aber ganz cool aus & bietet gut stauraum, zum zocken nen guter kompromiss zwischen midi & my


----------



## Vicblau (4. Juni 2014)

hallo zocke seit release gw2 und bin im wvwvw sehr aktiv... ab einer bestimmten anzahl spieler auf einen haufen, meist wenn drei fraktionen aufeinander treffen, knickt der server ein und skills werden erst sehr sehr zeitverzögert ausgeführt ( 5-10sec).
da is dann wurscht wie schnell der rechner ist...
bei den franz. servern jade und ödnis ist es eh egal, weil die kommen immer komplett im megazerg  *G*

vor kurzen von 660 auf 760 gewechselt und es läuft in großen schlachten wesentlich angenehmer...
ein 3470 sollte für gw2 auch reichen...

mfg vic 
server: flussufer


----------



## Anoy1988 (25. November 2014)

Guten abend, da ich ja nun doch von AMD weggehe obwohl ich fest darauf bestanden habe AMD weiter zu fahren, kann ich vll demnächst mal etwas zu den FPS sagen im WVW. Spiele Auf Seemansrast also grossen Zerken im WVW vorprogramiert auf den top servern.
Mein setup wird wie folgt aussehen

I5 4690K
mit einer AMD R9 280X

Warte nur bis die lieferung da ist ^^


----------



## Anoy1988 (30. November 2014)

Also mein setup ist nun fertig.......... ausser das die 280x durch eine 270x ersetzt wurde............
Die FPS lassen sich mehr wie sehen.
Vorher alles auf minimal mit dem AMD FX aber mit Full HD auflösung im Zerk fight eine FPS von 18-26
Der intel dagegen macht alles einfacher.............. nun stehe ich bei sehr guten FPS von 47-63 im Zerk fight bei medium einstellungen


----------



## Kusanar (9. Dezember 2014)

Hey Anoy1988!

Welches Setup hattest du den vorher? Wäre interessant zu wissen, bin ebenfalls am überlegen AMD den Rücken zu kehren ... Schade, aber wenns nix nützt


----------



## TessaKavanagh (9. Dezember 2014)

Ich predige das seit Jahr und Tag im GW2 Forum und endlich gibt mir hier jemand Recht. Problem bei GW2 ist einfach Direct X 9 in Verbindung mit der schlechten Mehrkernoptimierung . Das ist einfach Gift für AMD, da Profitiert man dann natürlich im WvW von der höheren IPC der Intel Prozessoren.

@ Kusanar du kannst von jedem Bulldozer Prozessor kommen und wirst eine deutliche Steigerung der minimalen FPS haben. Die GW2 Engine ist eine stark modifizierte Version der GW1 Engine die wiederrum eine proprietäre DX9 Engine ist, die modifizierte Engine nutzt jetzt ca~ 3 Threads anstelle von einem. Das ArenaNet die GW1 Engine stark modifiziert hat ist im übrigen vermutlich auch der Grund warum es keinen DX11 Client gibt, denn dafür hätte ArenaNet eine neue Engine gebraucht. hierfür müsste  Aber die Hauptlast hinsichtlich der Datenvorbereitung für die Grafikkarte liegt nun mal auf einem Kern und was pro Kern Leistung angeht liegt Intel momentan deutlich vorne. Die Bulldozer setzen halt Architekturbedingt auf möglichst viele Gleichzeitige Berechnungen, da spielt aber die Engine von GW2 nicht bei mit


----------



## Kusanar (9. Dezember 2014)

Najo, ich komm momentan noch vom Vorgänger  Hab nen 965BE und bin am überlegen in entweder a) höher zu Takten oder b) rauszuwerfen und durch einen flotteren FX zu ersetzen. Aber dann hat Variante b schon mal keinen Sinn, in der Single-Thread-Leistung bin ich ja fast gleichauf mit einem FX-8350. Ein wenig takten und ich wäre theoretisch schon drüber


----------



## TessaKavanagh (9. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du primär GW-2 spielst, dann ist von einem "neuen" AMD definitiv abzuraten. Spielst du Spiele die ordentlich mehrkernoptimiert sind, dann sieht die Sache schon wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## BertB (9. Dezember 2014)

wenn der fx gut auf deinem jetzigen board laufen würde, dann könnt mans überlegen,
sockel und gute spannungsversorgung müssen passen, damit oc mäßig was geht

falls du eh ein neues bräuchtest, geh lieber mit i5 4590 aufwärts


----------



## Kusanar (10. Dezember 2014)

Nö, Board ist eigentlich ziemlich neu. Hätte mal in den nächsten 2 Jahren nicht vorgehabt, das zu tauschen. Für Sockel AM3+ kommt ja aber auch nichts mehr, insofern war schon mal die Überlegung da, komplett auf Intel umzusatteln.

Ich glaub ich versuche es erstmal mit sanftem Overclocking, mal sehen wie / ob sich das auf die Performance auswirkt.


----------



## BertB (10. Dezember 2014)

965BE auf fx8350 war für mich ein gutes upgrade,
hatte ich auch beide schon

das board ist nicht schlecht, 
denke schon, dass oc-mäßig mit nem fx 8320 oder fx8350 was drin wär,

würde glaub nen fx8320 nehmen, und versuchen den zu übertakten,

meiner läuft mit 4,8GHz bei 1,45V und 2,6GHz cpu-NB bei 1,3V mit ner aio wakü

unter luft ging 4,5GHz/2,6GHz NB mit geringerer spannung (beim kern)

ob man das mit dem board erreicht...keine ahnung,
ich hab ein sabertooth 2.0

dicker kühler muss aber auf jeden fall sein

den phenom würd ich mal mit 1,4V austesten, wie weit der da geht,
1,45V auch noch
mehr als 1,5V lieber nicht

cpu-NB oc ist auch da ne gute ergänzung
2600MHz wären gut,
keine ahnung mehr, wie hoch die spannung da sein darf,
1,3V vermutlich schon auch


----------



## Kusanar (11. Dezember 2014)

Hab momentan Luft mit einem NH-D14. Denke da müsste OC-mäßig schon was gehen, Gehäuse ist ja auch relativ gut durchlüftet. Mal nächstens ausprobieren  Und wenn es alles nichts nützt, mal abwarten bis nach Weihnachten, vielleicht fällt dann günstig ein FX ab. Mein Budget ist ja doch sehr bescheiden. Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## BertB (11. Dezember 2014)

der kühler ist natürlich top


----------



## Anoy1988 (15. Dezember 2014)

Also, mein altes system war ein FX6300 mit einer GTX650 und ich war nach dem serverwechsel sachen wvw unzufrieden. ein kumpel hat den 8320 mit einer GTX 660 und kommt trotz das das spiel prozessorlastig ist ich betone es..... bei weitem nicht an mein system ran.Besonders auffällig der test mit seiner graka im FX6300 system zu seinem zu vergleichen gab mir einen lichtblick... da der sprung in sachen GW2 vom 6300 zum 8320 gerade mal 10fps sind
Da ich zuerst bei AMD bleiben wollte habe ich mir folgenden punkt ausgedacht und so meine entscheidung getroffen.

Ich spiele gerne GW2 und andere neue Titel.
GW2 kommt mit den FX kernen einfach nciht zurecht.... wo andere spiele wiederrum mit zurecht kommen
Also habe ich mir gesagt ich gehe auf intel den damit geht GW2 super und ebenso die aktuellen games. deswegen ist ein i5 4690k im rechner........ für spielraum zum takten falls mir die fps in gw2 nicht ausreichen.
Ich War ein totaler AMD freund ich mag auch jetzte noch ihre P/L verhältnisse aber ich bereue den schritt nicht von AMD auf intel

Mitlerweile ist alles fertig eingerichtet treiber und gewisse fummlerreien. ich spiele GW2 mit 160 mann fights im WVW ohne shader auf maximum alles auf maximum mit stabilen 40-50FPS in kompination der R9 270x
Board kann ich auch empfehlen ein Gigabyte z97X gaming 3 mehr wie ausreichend für weitere leistungen nach oben in naher zukunft.
Gekühlt wird meine CPU mit dem Be quiet dark rock pro 2 da selbst eine corsair h100 wasserkühlung nichtmal besser ist als dieser luftkühler................ Erfahrungen zur CPU mit dem kühler bestätigen eine taktung von 4,6Ghz unter diesem kühler ohne probleme.

Einen umstieg auf intel kann ich nur empfehlen aber investiert 10 euro mehr anstatt den 4670k zum 4690k da der 4690k kühler läuft obwohl er mehr hat, ebenso mehr taktpotenzial für die zukunft


----------



## Kusanar (17. Dezember 2014)

Anoy1988 schrieb:


> ... i5 4690k ...



Lol... genau das wollte ich vermeiden. Kosten von 200 € für Prozzi + neues Mainboard, sorry aber dafür reicht meine Kohle (trotz Weihnachtsgeld) einfach nicht. Aber beim nächsten Systemwechsel hab ich vielleicht genug über, wenn dann die Situation genauso wie heute ist und alles für Intel und nur sehr wenig für Amd spricht, dann spring ich auch auf den blauen Zug auf. Bis dahin bleibt entweder übertakten oder für wenig Geld einen FX erstehen.


----------



## Tyronimus (23. Dezember 2014)

Anoy1988 schrieb:


> ich spiele GW2 mit 160 mann fights im WVW ohne shader auf maximum alles auf maximum mit stabilen 40-50FPS in kompination der R9 270x




Das kann ich nur schwer glauben. Es stimmt, dass ein Umstieg auf Intel einen Performance-Boost bringt, aber nicht in dem Ausmaß wie es hier beziffert wird. Bei Zerg auf Zerg hab ich ca. 15-20 fps mit einem i7 3770K @ 4,7 GHz und ner R9 280X OC. Ein bekannter hat sogar einen i7 4790K mit ner GTX 980 und kommt nicht gscheit über 20 frames raus (und der 4790K ist die momentan schnellste SingleCore-CPU am Markt!). Deshalb wäre ich vorsichtig mit solchen Aussagen, denn sonst erwartet sich manch einer mehr als dann tatsächlich ist. Mehr Leistung ja, aber in Grenzen. Der i5 4690K ist aber mit ordentlichem OC und guter Kühlung momentan tatsächlich das beste, was man für GW2 verbauen kann. Aber wie gesagt: vollbringt auch keine Wunder bei so rechenintensiven Kampfsituationen wie im WvW.


----------



## Kusanar (28. Januar 2015)

Ich hab das jetzt mal ne Weile beobachtet. Mit nem Phenom X4 965 auf Standardtakt und einer HD7950 bin ich selbst bei den größten Zergs im WvW mit um die 15fps unterwegs. Kann es sein dass es schlicht an GW2 selbst liegt, dass sogar mit weitaus besseren Konfigurationen nicht viel mehr FPS drin sind???


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Januar 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Ich hab das jetzt mal ne Weile beobachtet. Mit nem Phenom X4 965 auf Standardtakt und einer HD7950 bin ich selbst bei den größten Zergs im WvW mit um die 15fps unterwegs. Kann es sein dass es schlicht an GW2 selbst liegt, dass sogar mit weitaus besseren Konfigurationen nicht viel mehr FPS drin sind???



Also mit einem 4Ghz Core i7 4820k komm ich im 160 Mann Event beim Weltbos so auf um die 24-28FPS. Mehr IPC bringt also durchaus mehr FPS und bedenkt man dabei das Intel Prozessoren keine 500% schneller sind, sondern das der etwa 40-50% so passt das Ergebnis auch bzgl. des  Phenom 2.
Im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen ist die Engine von GW2 eigentlich deutlich besser Mehrkernoptimiert als in anderen MMOs. 4 Kerne bringen sichtlich mehr Leistung gegenüber 3 und 2 Kernen.
Allerdings weiß halt keiner wie das genau bei vielen Spielern aussieht, kann natürlich sein das die Massen an Spielern auf einem Kern abgearbeitet werden da sich das schelcht auf mehrere Kerne aufteilen lässt. Wenn 1 Kern dann natürlich 160 Spieler abarbeiten muss würde die Framerate halt erklärbar und sehr deutlich einbrechen.
Das einzige Problem was die GW2 Engine nachweißlich hat ist wohl die Speicherverwaltung was gerne dazu führt das man in Massenevents plötzlich eine Fehlermeldung bekommt, der Sound hängt, Icons im Inventar nicht mehr dargestellt werden, genauso wenig wie Tooltips, andere Spieler nicht mehr angezeigt werden und diverse weitere Dinge.


----------



## Kusanar (28. Januar 2015)

Einiges in der Umgebung oder am GUI lädt bei mir manchmal etwas später nach. Ist dann recht lustig, wenn man geradeaus laufen will und an einer unsichtbaren Wand klebt. 3 Sekunden später ist dann auch die Textur für die Wand fertig geladen und ich weiß dann endlich, warum es hier nicht weiterging  Aber mit der Speicherverwaltung im Allgemeinen hätte ich bis dato noch keine Probleme bemerkt.

Also doch soviel FPS Differenz... mein Vorposter hatte ja mit nem 3770K zwischen 15 und 20, bei dir mit nem 4820 sinds schon 28 maximal. So unterschiedlich ist doch die reine CPU-Power zwischen den beiden nicht? Mit welcher GraKa zockst du?


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Januar 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Also doch soviel FPS Differenz... mein Vorposter hatte ja mit nem 3770K zwischen 15 und 20, bei dir mit nem 4820 sinds schon 28 maximal. So unterschiedlich ist doch die reine CPU-Power zwischen den beiden nicht? Mit welcher GraKa zockst du?



Erst einmal schrieb ich das es 24-28FPS sind und nicht 28, wobei es wohl die meiste Zeit ehr Richtung 24FPS tendiert . Weiterhin gibt ja noch mehr Dinge die eine Rolle in einem MMO spielen als die reine Ghz und IPC-Leistung des Prozessors. Bei Starcraft 2 wurde zum Beispiel im Multiplayer mal gezeigt das der Unterschied bei den FPS zwischen DDR3 1600 und DDR3 2666Mhz RAM schon bei bis zu 45% liegen kann:

Bild: abcmtzr5.png - abload.de

Guild Wars 2 profitiert genauso von schnellem RAM, so das die Diferenz zwischen seinem 3770 und dem 4820 von mir, obwohl beide die gleiche IPC aufweisen, unter anderem durchaus im unterschiedlichen RAM-Takt begründet sein kann.


----------



## Kusanar (28. Januar 2015)

Und ich hab ja auch geschrieben "*28 maximal*" 
Und bei gleichen Takt-/Turbozahlen sehe ich in den Diagrammen auch nur maximal 13% Unterschied, wenn nur der RAM höher getaktet wird...

Ist ja aber eigentlich auch egal, 14 bis 28 FPS sind also mit nem Intel in der Größenordnung 3770 bis 4820 drin, je nach Umgebungsbedingungen mal mehr oder weniger. Dann sehe ich (erstmal) eigentlich keinen Grund umzusteigen...


----------



## olli1011 (31. März 2016)

jetzt erst diesen thread hier gelesen. ich zocke auch gw2 wvw only mit meinem 2500k und suche seit längerem nen upgrade habe aber das gefühl es gibts nicht viel schnelleres als meinen 2500k. jemand noch in gw2 aktiv der nen 6600k oder nen 5820k hat?
streame den mist und würde gerne wissen wieviel % unterschied zwischen skylake und haswell e liegen , weil ansich müsste der skylake mit mehr ipc schneller sein dafür hat haswell e den quadchannel ram mehr cache und die 2 kerne mehr welche sich sobald ich streame auszahlen dürften.

preis erstmal egal ich siche max performance und könnte bis zu 1000 euro für cpu board und ram ausgeben. dann will ich aber halt über 40 % mehrleistung gegenüber meinem 2500k @ 4,6ghz


----------

